# TOP 10 REASONS WHY FARMERS ARE A LITTLE ODD



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I saw this on fb. I'm glad this is not just a Missouri farmer thing.

http://www.mnfarmliving.com/2014/02/top-10-reasons-farmers-little-odd.html


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Like; double like; double double like!

I scored 10 out of 10.

I can tell not only when Keaton (my neighbor's teenage son) gets home at night, but who he dated, just by the way he goes past the house.

I have run off the road looking at hay fields to see what's going on.

I cannot pass a baler without looking at the pickup to see if I can guess how many bales have been put through it.

I also cannot pass the same baler (or any piece of equipment for that matter) without evaluating how well the farmer takes care of his equipment.

I can tell you exactly where any tool is, any piece of fencing, or anything else for that matter, as LONG AS NOBODY ELSE USED IT!

Errands do always take longer than expected, and cost twice as much as I expected to spend.

And, I have gone out of my way not to step on an earthworm.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> And, I have gone out of my way not to step on an earthworm.
> 
> Ralph


And I have gone out of my way to smoke a coyote......or a big tom feral that I see stalking along a fence row.

You better not hurt my songbirds!

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> And I have gone out of my way to smoke a coyote......or a big tom feral that I see stalking along a fence row.
> 
> You better not hurt my songbirds!
> 
> Regards, Mike


When you get the hankering Mike, let me know. I'll pay your room and board if you get rid of all those little bastards we have around here. Best friend got 3 last week. Looked very healthy, then we learned a fella that owns a butcher shop in town is actually feeding them with scraps. Idiot. We are surrounded by idiots. And his dad sells me crop insurance but claims it's the wife that makes him do it.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

One my biggest hunting conundrums was putting my scope on a coyote and seeing he was carrying a cat that he had killed. It WAS a coyote, so he needs shot; but he WAS killing feral cats...which also need shot.

Mark

FYI, smoked the 'yote...figgert I could do my OWN cat killin.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> One my biggest hunting conundrums was putting my scope on a coyote and seeing he was carrying a cat that he had killed. It WAS a coyote, so he needs shot; but he WAS killing feral cats...which also need shot.
> 
> Mark
> 
> FYI, smoked the 'yote...figgert I could do my OWN cat killin.


 Coyotes do have an affinity for feral cats which also need controlled as they are very damaging to the native songbird population. I know coyotes are bad news for a livestock producer and need to be controlled but they do have a positive side for a hay and crop farmer since they kill groundhogs and deer.

I guess what frustrates me the most is how most everyone talks bad about coyotes and how they need to be killed since they prey on livestock.......but for a crop farmer deer are just as bad but yet they get a halo placed on their head and habitat is created for them. Both are vermin and need to be controlled.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Whitetail over-population is devastating. Your deer problem is not the fault of the deer Hayden, it is the fault of the wildlife management agencies. The only way to control whitetail is through the proper management of the female(doe) population. If the agencies do not heavily regulate the buck to doe ratio, then the results can be devastating to the agricultural industry. Sometimes the agencies hands are tied with dealing with the liberal human population here in the US who think that deer do not need controlling and that anyone who harvests deer are barbaric. The Farm Bureau has been very effective at lobbying for tighter controls on deer populations in many states.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll add this.....QDM is driving the population explosion. And as Vol stated, public pressure should have no effect on game management but it does....we have hunters running around that think they are wildlife biologists but in reality, they are hunters with some read knowledge out of a hunting magazine that has a huge buck on the front with page after page of bucks.....you can begin to see the problem.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just read a couple of these to my wife. She smiled. The one about knowing by the sound of the vehicle who it is really puzzles her but to me its like second nature. I think it really bothers her too when I'm watching field work and driving,apparently it worse than texting and driving.


----------

